

Louisiana is drowning, quickly - anigbrowl
http://projects.propublica.org/louisiana

======
anigbrowl
_This land being swallowed by the Gulf is home to half of the country’s oil
refineries, a matrix of pipelines that serve 90 percent of the nation’s
offshore energy production and 30 percent of its total oil and gas supply, a
port vital to 31 states, and 2 million people who would need to find other
places to live.

The landscape on which all that is built is washing away at a rate of a
football field every hour, 16 square miles per year._

